# Notfied of pricing?



## AAPhotog (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyway to get notified when one of the companies (even big value inc) have a 5d3 for one of those unbeatable prices?
I sold my gear and would like to purchase again.
I want a 5D3 and a 24-105, but I want a price that I can't turn away from (like $650 for the 24-105 and 2500-2550 for the 5D3)
I was an early adopter, so I paid $3500 last time, so this time around I want to make up for it 
anyone know of a reputable seller selling these items for these prices or really close, or a way to be notified if it happens?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

canonpricewatch.com

You can set up notifications for changes, when something hits a price you specify, refurb stock, etc.


----------



## AAPhotog (Dec 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> canonpricewatch.com
> 
> You can set up notifications for changes, when something hits a price you specify, refurb stock, etc.


Thankyou!
Do you know if this service also has bigvalue inc ebay store as an option


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2013)

I think so, at least, they list their prices.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 28, 2013)

They send you the lowest price of the stores and dealers they track including big value. I'm not sure why you'd want only big value, sometimes Adorama or someone else is lower.


----------



## AAPhotog (Dec 28, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They send you the lowest price of the stores and dealers they track including big value. I'm not sure why you'd want only big value, sometimes Adorama or someone else is lower.


I want the best price, i have yet to see a deal posted here, better than BigValueInc's which is why I stated them. But, if adorama can give me a better deal, I'm all for it.


----------



## AAPhotog (Dec 28, 2013)

Im on canonpricewatch, and cant figure out how to get notified when price reaches a certain point. I see how to get notified for every deal, but thats it

EDIT: Nvm, you have to search for the item, see all prices for it, then it will give you the options


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2013)

AAPhotog said:


> Im on canonpricewatch, and cant figure out how to get notified when price reaches a certain point. I see how to get notified for every deal, but thats it



Go to the page for the specific lens (or whatever), click the Notify button, then enter your target price, etc., in the popup.


----------

